# New in Box 10ga MEC Sizemaster Reloader



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Never been out of the box, thought I would use it, but never did and don't have a 10ga now. Asking for $230. Located in Utah county, but will be in SLC the next 2 days. PM and I'll shoot you a phone number.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Wanna trade for a 12 gauge steelmaster?


----------

